# mark hunt avatar...



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

can anyone hook me up with maybe a more stylish/exciting one? thanks.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, that should be easy.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Can't find many good Mark Hunt photos online. I think I've got a shot of him fighting in a mag at home. If so, I'll scan it and throw something together.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

B-Real said:


> Yeah, that should be easy.


He says, oozing with confidence, "...easy." raise01: 

LOL :thumb02:


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

yea, for whatever reason there is a lack of good mark hunt pictures. the sherdog gallery has a lot, but not many good ones.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Hunt Sig*

Here's two versions of a Sig :thumbsup:


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

After all that, I just realized that you wanted an avatar. Duh!


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Hope this is okay.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Can some one make me a awesome Ricardo Arona one?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

It may not be awesome but I could make you one.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

ok thanks


----------

